# لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2008)

*لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق...مع اربع طرق لتحسين الاداء.*

:new5:إذا كان جهازك يحتوي على ذاكرة RAM بحجم 512 ميجابايت أو أعلى يمكنك زيادة كفاءة وسرعة جــهازك بتحمـيل الأجــزاء
الأساسيـة مــن نظــــام Windows في الذاكرة، وذلك كالتالي:
- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيــل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم
فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK
- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE  SYSTEM Curren tControlSet Control   SessionManager
 MemoryManagement 

DisablePagingExecutive

دوبل كليDisablePagingExecutive

- حلى ول قيمته إ1
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هناك اربع طرق بسيطة تساعد ايضا" 
انتظروا لما احضرهم وربنا يكون معكم:new5:



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اربع طرق اخري لتحسين الاداء


اربع حركات بسيطة تري لتحسين اداء الحاسوب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
1)انقر بزر الماوس الايمن على الشاشة ثم properties
_seting 
32الى16bitحول      (اي يجب ان يكون الرقم 16
-------------------------------------------------------------
appearanceثم
Effects
ثم اول  مربع من  فوق اوقفه اي
use the following transition effects 
for menus and tooltips.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
انقر رايت كليك على ماي كومبيوت
ثم  advanced
ثم Setting
اوقف كل المربعات ما عدا المربعين الاخيرين
في الاسفل
كلهم لازم تدوس على apply -ok
------------------------------------------------------------------
 error reporting--)1هنا دوس على
]Disable error reporting(2)-------OK
-----------------------------------------------------------
سترى بان اداء الكومبيوتر ستتحسن بشكل ملموس 
انشالله الله ينفعوكم واله يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2008)

koukou قال:


>


(مع التحية) يعني مشي الحال ميرسي لمرورك
           الله يباركك يا كوكو:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## twety (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق*

شكرا كليم
هجربها


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق*



twety قال:


> شكرا كليم
> هجربها



 على نفس الصفحة في طريقة بسيطة ايضا" للتسريع
تحت عنوان (لتحسين ادأ الكومبيوتر بسرعة جربهم)

 مرسي تاني عا المرور وربنا يباركك:story:


----------



## eman88 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق*

ما عرفت كيف ممكن الشرح بالصور بليززززز
ان ما في مانع او ازعاج يعني
سلام وشكرا


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لتسريع جهازك جربها وشوف الفرق*



eman88 قال:


> ما عرفت كيف ممكن الشرح بالصور بليززززز
> ان ما في مانع او ازعاج يعني
> سلام وشكرا




*hkey classes root​*
*hkey current user​*
*hkey local machine​*
*hkey users​*
*hkey_current_config​*
*​*
*اولا":تضغطي على ال start​*
*2) تضغطي علىال run​*
*3)تكتبي هذه الكلمة داخل المربع والكلمة هي:regeditثم  ok​*
*تفتح هذه الليستة تذغطي علىالثالثة اي:​*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE​*
*ثم تضغطي من الليستة التي تاتي على ال:SYSTEM​*
*ثم تضغطي على:CurrentControlSet​*
*ثم على :Control​*
*ثم على:SessionManager​*
*ثم على:​*
*MemoryManagement​*
*ثم في الجهة المقابلة تظهر ليستة مكتوب فيها:​*
*DisablePagingExecutive​*
*تضغطي مرتين اي:دوبل كليك :فيظهر مربع مكتوب​*
*داخله رقم صفر :امسحي الرقم( صفر) واكتبي رقم( واحد)​*
*ثم تضغطي على ال ok​*
*ثم اعيدي تشغيل الكومبيوتر .​*
*تلاحظي الفرق من البداية اي من start menu​*
*تلاحظي كيف تفتح البروغرامات بسرعة​*
*​*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​*
*ويوجد طريقة ثانية تستطيعي ان تنفذيها ايضا"  ولا يتعارضوا مع بعض.​*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ​*
*1)انقر بزر الماوس الايمن على الشاشة ثم properties​*
*_seting​*
*32الى16bitحول (اي يجب ان يكون الرقم 16​*
*-------------------------------------------------------------​*
*appearanceثم​*
*Effects​*
*ثم اول مربع من فوق اوقفه اي​*
*use the following transition effects​*
*for menus and tooltips.​*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------​*
*انقر رايت كليك على ماي كومبيوت​*
*ثم advanced​*
*ثم Setting​*
*اوقف كل المربعات ما عدا المربعين الاخيرين​*
*في الاسفل​*
*كلهم لازم تدوس على apply -ok​*
*------------------------------------------------------------------​*
*error reporting--)1هنا دوس على​*
*]Disable error reporting(2)-------OK​*
*-----------------------------------------------------------​*
*سترى بان اداء الكومبيوتر ستتحسن بشكل ملموس​*
*انشالله الله ينفعوكم واله يباركم​*
*​*
*لو محتاجة لشرح اكثر انا على استعداد​*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا كلها معلومات قيمه
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

koukou قال:


>



*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> فعلا كلها معلومات قيمه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك



*
شكرا" ابانووب على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


*شكرا"على المرور النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

koukou قال:


>



_شكرااا جدااا للنصيحه الحلوه

ممكن تضع لى فى توقيعى (( النهيسى )) صوره لام النور

اكون شاكر_


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



شكرا" على المرور
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي على الموضوع الجميل والرب يباركك


----------



## نذير (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي كليم علي المعلومه الجديده دي


وربنا يباركك حبيبي​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

علي مزيكا قال:


> ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي على الموضوع الجميل والرب يباركك



مسكور على المرور اخي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نذير قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد



مشكور اخ نذير
على المرور
الله معك
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كليم علي المعلومه الجديده دي
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك حبيبي​*



مشكورmikel coco
على المرور
ربنا معك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> :new5:إذا كان جهازك يحتوي على ذاكرة ram بحجم 512 ميجابايت أو أعلى يمكنك زيادة كفاءة وسرعة جــهازك بتحمـيل الأجــزاء
> الأساسيـة مــن نظــــام windows في الذاكرة، وذلك كالتالي:
> - قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيــل"registry editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"start ، ثم
> فوق "تشغيل"run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" ok
> ...




مرسي خالص يا اخى 


ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*اضافة 4 طرق لتحسين الاداء​*


----------

